# Quiz "Matching Catch Phrases": Are you Smarter than Shakespeare?



## emilynghiem (Jul 4, 2019)

Saw this online from Mental Floss, but the list was too long
naming 21 common phrases from Shakespeare.

I picked out 6 plays cited as the source of multiple phrases
to turn into a fun quiz on "Matching Catch Phrases."

Making this Multiple Choice, can you pick out which
Shakespearean plays these phrases came from:

A. "Pure as the driven snow"
"Cruel to be kind"

B. "Seen better days"
"Forever and a day"
"Too much of a good thing"

C. "It's Greek to me"
"Livelong day"

D. "Be-all, End-all"
"Knock, Knock! Who's There?"

E. "Break the Ice"
"Kill with Kindness"

F. "Heart of Gold"
"The game's afoot"

Shakespeare plays (listed in alphabetical order):
1. As You Like It
2. Hamlet
3. Henry V
4. Julius Caeser
5. MacBeth
6. The Taming of the Shrew

TRY THE POLL-QUIZ (4 Combinations to Guess from)
Can you match PHRASES A-F to Plays 1-2-3-4-5-6

C-D-E-B-A-F
B-A-F-C-D-E
F-D-A-C-E-B
C-E-B-F-D-A
Other (Found an error? OK Shakespeare, state your correction)

Spoiler Alert: Answers below in the Article link. Enjoy!








21 Phrases You Use Without Realizing You’re Quoting Shakespeare - Mental Floss - Pocket


----------

